
VisiData 1.0 released - sgt
http://visidata.org/releases/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515299),
which is currently on the front page.

------
nerdponx
Never heard of this before. Looks like a great tool.

Check out the demo in another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515299)

------
alexashka
It is completely unclear what this tool does, or why I'd use it, from visiting
the website.

That might be a problem.

